# Never to be Forgotten



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Today's was Dimitri Hvorostovsky's birthday.
The most beautiful baritone sound, the handsomest face, the sweetest personality, gone way too soon.
He is sadly missed.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Dima was a Bogatyr! Couldn't agree more. Вечная памят (Eternal Memory)

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I still miss him


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Verdi: Rigoletto*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Rigoletto), Nadine Sierra (Gilda), Francesco Demuro (Il Duca), Andrea Mastroni (Sparafucile), Oksana Volkova (Maddalena)
Kaunas Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Kaunas State Choir, Constantine Orbelian*

*Link to complete album (40 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l0DRVw8pWlhlKcuzM_4VxQA5Pr4wLH3Z0









*Hvorostovsky sings Liszt & Shostakovic**h*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone), Ivari Ilja (piano)*

*Link to complete album (14 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvnMC6F-X6lnsjSUjF4IN4AcA3ABJ381k









*Hvorostovsky: In this moonlit night*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone) & Ivari Ilja (piano)*

*Link to complete album (16 videos) -*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l0NitpnyqisOSImufBiOsBvWhy0x1sFMg









*The Bells of Dawn

Russian Sacred and Folk Songs*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)
The Grand Choir 'Masters of Choral Singing', Lev Kontorovich*

*Link to complete album (16 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nLyidfnvR4xSraaXe3VvwahYzvDNjjIBw









*Sviridov: Cast Off Russia*

*Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone)
St Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra, Style of Five Ensemble, Constantine Orbelian*

*Link to complete album (16 videos) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ldnqVPRzMFs9EIccA-5W9GBo32vBlt9Ns


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I love Dmitri's voice. I had to run around after work doing some errands, so I had this disc replaying this track while driving around town.....awesome:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

